# inmarsat phone



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

After talking with my great dock neighbors on 
Gin-Jack and hearing of their success with the inmarsat phone, I decided to try one. The dealer agreed if I was not satisfied he would swap for an Iriddium. So far I'm thrilled. He explained it is gps based and as long as you link to their fixed satellite, which covers the entire gulf, at least every 42 days the link up takes only seconds. Unless you change to somewhere else requiring a different satellite, then possibly 2-3 minutes. I've played with it here at home and made several calls, all took no longer than 10-15 seconds. Phone cost $545.00, service 33.95 mo. including 20 min air time. Texts cost .45
cents ea .
Also bought a 6 man raft with epirb inside and a second epirb for the helm. I'm about ready to go play with you big boys now. All I need is good weather and knowledge.weather will come and I study my hero Gene on purple haze like a book.:notworthy:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like good insurance to me...where do i get one?


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

I used Globalcom 1-888-636-0707 nice folks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to hear of your positive experiences! There needs to be more than one player (Iridium) in the handheld satellite market. For me my Iridium has been faultless for years now, but I am always looking for a better, cheaper mousetrap! It will be interesting to hear how it works for you over the summer.

Robert


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

Robert, Your previous posts prompted me to invest as I have ie. raft,2 epirb etc.no bout iridium was the only reliable service until possibly this newest phone.... still to be pr oven with time, but for emergency use this plan is hard to beat.I couldn't find an iridium plan for even 3 times what you are paying. This is affordable but of course if you cant talk its no bargain ,well see SOON I hope .I am docked at sportsman and would like to meet sometime time talk Tuna,and plan a two boat trip sometime Rick


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Rick, You will enjoy that piece of mind that you get from staying in contact! What is your boats name at Sportsmans? I have been there all weekend doing odds and ends on the boat.

Robert


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

Blue Water is on the transom but will soon be sealegs when the lettering is ready slip #22 ,38 rampage between Gin Jack and reel defense ,We missed this weekend ,but will be down early next week for Kenny Vines funeral thru sunday morning. Hope to meet you . Rick


----------

